# Wanted Mattel X3 RRRRumbler, Cheetah , Marx Chopperoo



## jrcarz (Nov 5, 2016)

Hi

Looking to buy these.  Please message me , or Please call me at 847-401-1332 in IL
Thanks


----------



## jrcarz (Dec 3, 2016)

still looking for these.  Anyone have one for sale?


----------

